

Will You Miss The Browser Address Bar If Google Kills It? - thankuz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/21/will-you-miss-the-browser-address-bar-if-google-kills-it/

======
valjavec
Will not miss it on PC as I always press F6 to get to the Address Bar so I'll
be happy to gain extra 20px or so vertically.

I'm not sure if average users of Chrome and majority of new Chrome users is
thinking that way.

------
rhizome
Techcrunch story formula:

find a rumor, write about it in alternating tones of reverence and derision,
then post an insightful "what do you think, is zuck the devil?" story, then
write a "zuck might be the devil!" story. rinse and repeat, preferably over as
many posts as possible.

this formula can work for anything, even interviews of insiders where they
reverse it and ask the subject, "some say that internet users are the devil,
is this true?"

TC hasn't led a story since the Great Twitter Outages years ago. In fact, I'd
say their "Amateur Hour Over at Twitter?" story was their last swan song for
me.

[http://techcrunch.com/2008/04/23/amateur-hour-over-at-
twitte...](http://techcrunch.com/2008/04/23/amateur-hour-over-at-twitter/)

